# Word of the Day: Splurge



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2020)

Splurge:


an act of spending money freely or extravagantly.
"the annual pre-Christmas splurge"

"I'd *splurged* about $2,500 *on* clothes"


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2020)

I splurged on a beautiful dress that I will wear on my first date with Rob.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 30, 2020)

At the grocery store  my husband splurged on a carton of ice cream.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jul 30, 2020)

If we had somewhere fancy to go I might  splurge  on some  new  dresses.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2020)

Even when one is usually very sensible about finances and saving money, and spending carefully and cautiously,
it's fun to splurge on something not necessary, once in a while, or as a reward for oneself, if one reaches a personal goal.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 30, 2020)

Don't splurge _too often_, on things you don't need,
or you might find you can't afford to buy something you really need, at some time, later on.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 30, 2020)

It's really true that I'm going to have a first date with Rob some time in the future and I am betting he will splurge on a great meal for us because I know he can afford to!


----------



## Matrix (Jul 30, 2020)

I used to splurge on latest smart phones for fast internet and a good camera, nowadays a low cost one is good enough for me.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 31, 2020)

Go ahead and splurge, because you'll be a part of the new surge.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 1, 2020)

We cut corners on some things, but we recently splurged on an expensive new bed.


----------

